# New Feature: Daily Challenges



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Oct 2010)

What are Daily Challenges? For starters, they are a way to earn between 150 and 4,500 MilPoints every day!

Each day, 3 challenges are randomly selected. To complete a challenge, you may need to (for example) earn 500 Combat Experience, collect 100 Int, bump up your max CR by 5, or spend an hour online. Each challenge also has a MilPoints reward associated with it.

Some challenges will be very hard to complete, but doing so will give you a serious boost to your MilPoints balance. At their peak, each challenge rewards 1,500 MilPoints. The reward is relative to the challenge... the harder the challenge the greater the reward.

The challenges are designed to allow everyone a reasonable chance of success. It's very unlikely anyone will be able to get all three each day, but that's why they rotate and vary in difficulty and type. What you miss today you might get tomorrow.

As we move forward, the challenge characteristics may be tweaked, but the general idea is now active in the game.


Good hunting!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Oct 2010)

I should also say, right from the start, that bonuses from incentives don't count towards your goal. So if you need 100 Int and just cashed in an incentive that gives you that much or more, it won't help.

You need to earn it _the old fashioned way_.


----------



## navymich (15 Oct 2010)

Mike,

When you say "daily", what are the times on that?  Zulu, Eastern, Mike time...

And thank you for the extra challenges, I should be able to spend more time on the game now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Oct 2010)

It's Mike time... Atlantic Time (-0400 GMT). So you don't have much time left for today's challenges!


----------



## navymich (15 Oct 2010)

You can add a new medal incentive: received for x number of daily challenges completed.

And thank you for the time info, helps to plan a bit on what can be achieved.


----------



## crooks.a (15 Oct 2010)

I like this. Great job, Mike.

Now, I guess I should buy two 50MP incentives for 400MPs.


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

Awesome way to deal with the MilPoints issue.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> You can add a new medal incentive: received for x number of daily challenges completed.



I agree... Had to make a call about holding it up another week+ to get the incentives and stuff done too, or letting it loose tonight.


----------



## 2010newbie (15 Oct 2010)

This is a great idea. My girlfriend isn't going to like it so much though....


----------



## crooks.a (15 Oct 2010)

I have a question: How does a challenge calculate its difficulty (ex. Incentives Purchased)?


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE
Two points:

1- Concerning "missed CR", I noticed that it seems to reset after you check your account.
So if I don't play for a day or two, and I log in, it 'll say "missed 1234 CR". However, if I leave, and then come back after half an hour, it won't say "missed 123456 CR", it'll say "missed 12 CR".
Can you fix this? So that it only resets after you've actually used CR as opposed to having just logged on?

2- Do you have to claim these daily challenges (by clicking them, etc), or do they automatically happen?


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Haha awesome this sounds really good, I wonder how hard they will be to complete for new players?  :threat:


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2010)

Looks good, a couple questions:

1.  Is the CR's missed a percentage for everyone, or is it the same number for all?  (it's 146 missed for me)

2.  The 8 failed missions are hard to get if you have most of your missions with success probabilities in the 90-98% range.....I have only one mission that's close to 50%.  This, believe it or not, is a hard one for me to get!!!

NS


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Hey I have a question, what are the maple leafs in everyones profile? Is there a page that I could read about them?


----------



## crooks.a (15 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> 2- Do you have to claim these daily challenges (by clicking them, etc), or do they automatically happen?


They're automatic. I already nabbed the incentives one.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

I'm sorry for my last post, I'm new to the forums and I was just curious no need to remove anymore of my points please.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Oct 2010)

Super excited, thanks again Mike! Now I've got to plan some strategy to claim some challenges. Won't bother with today's, they expire in a half hour.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I have a question: How does a challenge calculate its difficulty (ex. Incentives Purchased)?



Each challenge has a max and a min target, and an associated max and min reward. Each day the challenges are randomly chosen, along with the level of the target and reward.



			
				bdave said:
			
		

> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE
> Two points:
> 
> 1- Concerning "missed CR", I noticed that it seems to reset after you check your account.
> ...



1. CR missed accumulates. I've been missing CR all night and I'm at 136/146. Don't think I'm going to make it though!

2. You get the challenges automatically, as soon as you meet the target.



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Looks good, a couple questions:
> 
> 1.  Is the CR's missed a percentage for everyone, or is it the same number for all?  (it's 146 missed for me)
> 
> ...



1. It's the same for all. So some days it will be really easy for the top guys, and some days it may be easy for the new guys.

2. This is an example of where it's easier for the new guys.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks for answering all those questions, I so I guess some of the challenges won't be too hard for the new guys(like me)


----------



## crooks.a (16 Oct 2010)

I think I might be able to nab all three of the daily challenges today. That will be a nice 1300MP in the bank.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2010)

2 dossiers is 1200 int for me, and a level is 13,000 CE away. With a little luck I might get it.


----------



## crooks.a (16 Oct 2010)

All I need is 85 CR, and then I have the rank & dossiers.

Good luck on yours. I don't know if getting 1000 more Int in a day, and then having the spare CR to do the dossier is possible.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Oct 2010)

I have the time played incentive on my board right now, but there is nothing accumulating? ??? 



> 12856 Time Spent Playing: 796
> 
> 0 / 12856



I'm not just time wasting either.  I did some missions and knocked back some insurgency.  Mike, could that be a glitch?


----------



## bdave (16 Oct 2010)

Give it some time - hur hur.

It doesn't display it unless you "refresh the page".
Basically, go to QM or something else and come back and you'll see its been updated.
It doesn't do a count down like with CR.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Oct 2010)

Nope, still zero for me.  That being said, I can't see me playing for 3.57 continuous days for the sake of 796 Milpoints.


----------



## crooks.a (16 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Nope, still zero for me.  That being said, I can't see me playing for 3.57 continuous days for the sake of 796 Milpoints.


12856 seconds is just under four hours, not four days.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (16 Oct 2010)

Perhaps one has to do something (eg: a mission) to "start playing."


----------



## crooks.a (16 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Perhaps one has to do something (eg: a mission) to "start playing."


Nah, I haven't done anything yet and I'm accumulating time.


Edit: I just completed all of the daily challenges. Took me 2 and a half hours. Pretty good time if I do say so myself.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Oct 2010)

ZC, you were right, points were racking for you. Fixed that bug so I'm sending 300MP your way as a thanks.


----------



## navymich (16 Oct 2010)

The challenges are adding more thinking to the game now.  Should I cash in some incentives, buy some equip, spend some CR now, etc. or should I wait a day or 2 or 10 and see what the daily challenge is and maybe it will add to whatever it is I plan on doing.  arrgh, the decisions!

But overall, it is a great idea Mike.  Thank you again for all of the time and effort that you put into this site, and now into this game too.


----------



## Task (16 Oct 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think I was getting MPs for levelling before. If I was I am not getting anymore, or the daily bonus.
It's early so I may be out to lunch.


----------



## bdave (16 Oct 2010)

You do get MP for leveling.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> All I need is 85 CR, and then I have the rank & dossiers.
> 
> Good luck on yours. I don't know if getting 1000 more Int in a day, and then having the spare CR to do the dossier is possible.



Same here; I've already picked up the "time played" daily incentive, but still need 325 int for the first dossier and ~500 more for the 2nd ... plus the CR to "buy" each ... me thinks I will not pull off that daily bonus. I will pick up the level up today though as soon as my CR regens (if I don't fail it!! LOL). Two out of three isn't too shabby!!

Thanks Mike!


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2010)

Is there a way we can get all the time requirements translated into hours, and minutes? Doing the math to figure out 12568 seconds is really 3 and a half hours of game time is just slightly annoying.

Also, is there a small bonus (like no more than 100MP) for completing all challenges? Perhaps even a medal for completing all Daily Challenges 1/5/20/45/100 times. The daily challenge medal wouldn't give MP, but could give CE or stats boost.


----------



## bdave (17 Oct 2010)

Today's challenge has the following:

7 Attention to Detail: 630 MP

Does this mean that I just have to find a way to increase my attention to detail score?
So if I use a medal that gives me a temporary boost (+10% attention to detail, for example), it'll be valid?
Other than that, combined with some merit points, I can't think of a way to get "7 attention to detail".


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Today's challenge has the following:
> 
> 7 Attention to Detail: 630 MP
> 
> ...



You can go to your PER screen and click on the little + symbol next to your ATD stat ... it takes 7 clicks (thus "7" Merit points avail) to up it the 7 required.

Edited to add: Mike has already explained that claiming medals etc will not count towards the daily challenges.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Oct 2010)

Spend 882 MPs and receive 441 MPs hmm...

oh well, i just bought  177x 120 5.56 ball  ;D


----------



## Task (17 Oct 2010)

Are you guys getting the MP for the Daily challenges? I am not for some reason, for that matter I am no longer getting level MPs anymore either.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Oct 2010)

Yes, I am.


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Are you guys getting the MP for the Daily challenges? I am not for some reason, for that matter I am no longer getting level MPs anymore either.



Nope, you're not getting them. They show in my "milpoints" history, but there's squat showing in yours for days now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2010)

Task,

Somehow, your Facebook account became unlinked. (I'm pretty sure they were linked at some point...?) PM me your facebook name and I'll sort it out.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

Are incentives purchased (the MP cost) supposed to count towards the "Milpoints Spent" daily challenge? Just bought the Tier3 Missions Completed and it didn't add the 200MP to the total. If the challenge is just supposed to be QM purchases, perhaps that should be added into the name like: "882 MilPoints Spent at QM: 441(MP))


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2010)

That was an oversight... It's now fixed.


----------



## Task (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks Mike, works great now.


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> That was an oversight... It's now fixed.



I think there still might be some issues.  I had spent 130 MPs already today on equipment and that showed on the daily challenge bar.  After reading your post,  I just spent 200 MPs on an incentive medal and my challenge bar now reads 0/882 so not only did my medal incentive not count towards the challenge but I lost all of my other points.


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I think there still might be some issues.  I had spent 130 MPs already today on equipment and that showed on the daily challenge bar.  After reading your post,  I just spent 200 MPs on an incentive medal and my challenge bar now reads 0/882 so not only did my medal incentive not count towards the challenge but I lost all of my other points.



Update on this:  I bought a bit more equipment (just 5 MPs worth) to see what would happen.  I was credited for the 5 in the daily challenge however it didn't add on any of the previous amount that was lost or the amount for the incentive medal.


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Update on this:  I bought a bit more equipment (just 5 MPs worth) to see what would happen.  I was credited for the 5 in the daily challenge however it didn't add on any of the previous amount that was lost or the amount for the incentive medal.



I thought Mike had said from the get-go that Medals (incentives) would _not_ count towards Daily Challenges??

Edited to add:

Yep, he did. He said, "you need to earn it the old fashoned way."



> Mike Bobbitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2010)

Vern,  I had thought it would be that reason too, that medals don't earn it.  But when PC asked this:



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Are incentives purchased (the MP cost) supposed to count towards the "Milpoints Spent" daily challenge? Just bought the Tier3 Missions Completed and it didn't add the 200MP to the total. If the challenge is just supposed to be QM purchases, perhaps that should be added into the name like: "882 MilPoints Spent at QM: 441(MP))



Mike responded with this:


			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> That was an oversight... It's now fixed.



Which led me to assume that because it wasn't actually _earned_ as a medal (ex. x number of reputation points) but was instead MPs spent for that incentive to be gained, that it would count.

If it turns out that I was incorrect in assuming this from the posts, it still doesn't explain how my original 130MPs that I had spent disappeared into thin air as soon as I spend more on an incentive.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

I just leveled, and though I have the challenge completed, the bar now shows 500/882 and turned red. It seems to be deducting MP from that counter and your MP total when you purchase incentives.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks guys... turns out I was _subtracting_ incentive points. I fixed that, and because it was my error, I've given the daily 441 point bonus to everyone who bought an incentive today. There won't be an entry in your MilPoints history (I was too lazy) but your balance will be updated.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> 12856 seconds is just under four hours, not four days.



 I am teh dum.  If math was my thing, I think I'd be a lot further along than I am.  



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ZC, you were right, points were racking for you. Fixed that bug so I'm sending 300MP your way as a thanks.



Thanks Boss!     As mentioned, great (addictive) game you have going there.  

Question: 

I was on track towards the Employee of The Month for playing every day but I don't know if I missed it one day (out of town on family gig).  There is still a number in the filler bar (21 / 30 (70%) ) so does that mean I didn't blow it?  I would think it would dump to zero if I had?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I was on track towards the Employee of The Month for playing every day but I don't know if I missed it one day (out of town on family gig).  There is still a number in the filler bar (21 / 30 (70%) ) so does that mean I didn't blow it?  I would think it would dump to zero if I had?


IDK if you blew it or not  but it would _not_ go to zero if you did, my counter for the consecutive successful missions has been at 53/100 for about 5 days now.

Perhaps this is something that should be changed mike.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> IDK if you blew it or not  but it would _not_ go to zero if you did, the counter for consecutive successful missions has been at 53/100 for about 5 days now.
> 
> Perhaps this is something that should be changed mike.



Now that you mention it, mine has been stuck at 47/50 for quite some time


----------



## crooks.a (17 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I was on track towards the Employee of The Month for playing every day but I don't know if I missed it one day (out of town on family gig).  There is still a number in the filler bar (21 / 30 (70%) ) so does that mean I didn't blow it?  I would think it would dump to zero if I had?


No. It means that your highest record is 21 days in a row. The same idea applies for consecutive failed/passed missions. If you want to see your current record, then you may view it in your PER.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (18 Oct 2010)

43 Insurgencies Lowered: 467

43% or 43 AORs?


----------



## crooks.a (18 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> 43 Insurgencies Lowered: 467
> 
> 43% or 43 AORs?


I think it's 43%. Too bad I'm not still on my first insurgency, or I would try and get that one.

I managed to nab the equipment proficiency level one, though. 1258MP feels nice.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I think it's 43%. Too bad I'm not still on my first insurgency, or I would try and get that one.
> 
> I managed to nab the equipment proficiency level one, though. 1258MP feels nice.



I think I'll skip the insurgency one as well, 14 CR per insurgency test is pretty pricey. The equipment and CE one will be easy though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2010)

Yep, it's insurgency %, as has already been figured out. There's only so much room for text there!


----------



## bdave (19 Oct 2010)

175 msn proficiency: what does that mean?


----------



## crooks.a (19 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> 175 msn proficiency: what does that mean?


I think it's increasing your mission proficiency by 175%, so every time you do a mission, it is much like training on equipment.

175 mission proficiency would be nearly two mission levels (so level 5 to level 7, for example)

I do, however, think that reward is significantly more difficult when compared to the equipment proficiency (which just got me +210CR!!!!!), since doing a mission generally costs more CR.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Oct 2010)

mission proficiency; you know the points you get when you successfully complete a mission and at 100 the mission 'levels up,' get 170 of those.


----------



## crooks.a (19 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I think


I can confirm this now, as I just got the challenge incentive.

It is the percentage for completing a mission. Just do around 20 or so missions (go back to Canada...) and you should be able to get it.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Just do around 20 or so missions (go back to Canada...)



I can repel a sustained attack, but I just failed Maple Guardian?  Even electronically, Wainwright blows


----------



## bdave (19 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I can repel a sustained attack, but I just failed Maple Guardian?  Even electronically, Wainwright blows



I just failed DAG.
Did I spill ink all over my file or something? How is that even possible?  :crybaby:


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Oct 2010)

But these mission are "Guaranteed" how can we fail them?

 ;D ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> But these mission are "Guaranteed" how can we fail them?



Welcome to the army.


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Oct 2010)

You slept in and missed your flight...

You had to run to the heads and lost your spot in the DAG line-up...

You handed your paperwork to an incompetent Div Officer, who lost it on his desk for 3 months....

Your Elcan went down on you and you dumped your PWT...

You tripped during the run-down on your PWT and clogged your barrel....(gopher hole)

All kinds of reasons why your DAG process or an ex could get pooched...

NS


----------



## timma (19 Oct 2010)

I just did the 6 equipment proficiency levels  challenge, giving me  1000 points, then I bought 50 points of stuff in the QM and I lost the 1000 points for some reason. Could anyone explain this?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

Allons-y said:
			
		

> I just did the 6 equipment proficiency levels  challenge, giving me  1000 points, then I bought 50 points of stuff in the QM and I lost the 1000 points for some reason. Could anyone explain this?



I don't see you being awarded the milpoints at all. Is your FB account linked to Army.ca?


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (19 Oct 2010)

Mike, Great work.

This adds a whole new layer of strategy to the game.  If you are careful about your Milpoints and the Medal incentives you can quickly stack some incentives in order to raise your stats.  Today, I decided to focus on the challenges in order to get over the 5000 level in Milpoints that gave me the incentive to get +10 max CR, by doing that it pushed my Max CR over 100 allowing me to purchase the incentive for +10 Attention to detail.  Now I am within reach of the next level and should be able to level up later this evening once the new challenges come out.  This new feature just makes the game play even more interesting, for me it added another level of strategy.


----------



## navymich (19 Oct 2010)

Mike,  Can you please confirm that we can only win each specific daily challenge one time.  Example:  one of today's challenge is for 6 equip proficiency levels.  But if you get 12 levels, you don't get the MP bonus again.  The reason I am asking this is regarding this user: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=7365


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike,  Can you please confirm that we can only win each specific daily challenge one time.  Example:  one of today's challenge is for 6 equip proficiency levels.  But if you get 12 levels, you don't get the MP bonus again.  The reason I am asking this is regarding this user: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=7365



Looks like you found another bug! Or at least the banned user found a bug.  ;D

Edit: You cannot stack with the Time Spent Playing challenge, I have 37,838 / 7,702 and it hasn't reissued the bonus.


----------



## navymich (19 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Edit: You cannot stack with the Time Spent Playing challenge, I have 37,838 / 7,702 and it hasn't reissued the bonus.



I noticed the same with the time challenges or msn proficiency, but I didn't want to accuse anyone of anything until proven.  I am only up to 6 on the equip so I haven't been able to notice if it restarts or would do the 6/7 thing.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Oct 2010)

Another interesting find, mich. I checked the logs and all 4 of these entries are for exactly the same second. So it's possible that the log just got confused. But I've checked with the user directly to see what happened.

When things are working correctly, you're only supposed to get a challenge reward once, no matter how many times you double/triple/etc. it.


----------



## timma (19 Oct 2010)

I've done a search and I can't figure out how to link my FB to army.ca so I was wondering if anyone could help me out.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Oct 2010)

Allons-y said:
			
		

> I've done a search and I can't figure out how to link my FB to army.ca so I was wondering if anyone could help me out.


ingame under the 'PER' tab, there are check boxes just after the set of stats


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

Allons-y said:
			
		

> I've done a search and I can't figure out how to link my FB to army.ca so I was wondering if anyone could help me out.



Mike will have to do it manually. He hasn't implemented the ability to link FB accounts to Army.ca accounts after you created your character in game.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Oct 2010)

Allons-y said:
			
		

> I've done a search and I can't figure out how to link my FB to army.ca so I was wondering if anyone could help me out.



PM me your Facebook account name and I'll link them and merge the balance.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Kilfoil (19 Oct 2010)

At first I didn't think that the Daily Challenges would be that attainable, but today I was able to get all three. With the extra milpoints i was able to get the equipment owned incentives and really increase my max CR. Now I will be able to do many more missions each day and really gain some CE. Great feature Mike, it really makes the game a lot more interesting.


----------



## blackemail (19 Oct 2010)

Mike,  love the game!!  But these daily incentives are killing me.  I barely got any work done all day, I was too busy playing.   ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Oct 2010)

I was a bit bent to find out that failing to claim my incentive for unspent merit points (piggy bank medal) meant that I lost it.  I had it ready to claim, and the next bar was filling, but when I used the merit points on my PER, the medal vanished.  If I knew it was going to disappear, I would have used it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Oct 2010)

ZC, that sounds like a problem... which incentive did you claim? I'll check into it.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ZC, that sounds like a problem... which incentive did you claim? I'll check into it.



I had the 20 merit points for 500 successful missions.  I claimed it, thus freeing up the unspent points incentive.  However, when I used the points the medal allowance went away.  Maybe it shouldn't have come up?  
Maybe I should have put all this in the Bugs section?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Oct 2010)

Ah, I think I know what's going on... you had 20 unspent merit points, so you met the criteria for the "Rainy Day" incentive... but then you spent the points. That incentive line tracks how many merit points you can currently spend on your PER, not the historical max. I.E. if you spend the points before claiming the incentive, you can miss the boat.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ah, I think I know what's going on... you had 20 unspent merit points, so you met the criteria for the "Rainy Day" incentive... but then you spent the points. That incentive line tracks how many merit points you can currently spend on your PER, not the historical max. I.E. if you spend the points before claiming the incentive, you can miss the boat.



And miss the boat I did   Guess that'll learn me.


----------



## crooks.a (22 Oct 2010)

The 7 Situational Awareness points challenge has happened a couple of times now. Is this an error, or do you just really want us to build up our SA?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

I was 2 hours away (of CR regen.) to getting yesterday,s 10 SA  

But yes, it seams get X amount of SA has been going on for the last few days.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> The 7 Situational Awareness points challenge has happened a couple of times now. Is this an error, or do you just really want us to build up our SA?



The 3 challenges are randomly chosen each day so it must be the mysterious beyond that wants you to have a higher SA.


----------



## bdave (23 Oct 2010)

Mike,
could you post a list of all possible daily feature challenges?
Just curious.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Oct 2010)

Well, today's challenges are 'interesting'


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Oct 2010)

3/1. 5/5, 26/26 right now.....

Where's that "easy button" when ya need it....LOL...

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

Not so easy.... the MPs aren't set by level, so this one isn't as quick to get for the higher level folks, and I only get 50MP for a lot of work to level. I'm leveling anyways, so its just a nice bonus. 5 Reputation? I'll skip the 50MP.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Oct 2010)

What's this?! 
Awards for failure?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> What's this?!
> Awards for failure?



Wow, this game just gets more and more realistic all the time!!  I think failure rewards are only if you go the officer route though  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Mike,
> could you post a list of all possible daily feature challenges?
> Just curious.



Challenges can be built based on any of the following:

Combat Experience
Rank
Max CR
CR Missed
CR Spent
Initiative
Situational Awareness
Reputation
Attention to Detail
Int Collected
Int Dossiers
Merit Points
Successful Missions
Failed Missions
MilPoints Spent
Time Spent Playing
Equipment Purchased
Incentives Purchased
Insurgency Points
Eqpt Proficiency
Eqpt Proficiency Levels
Msn Proficiency
Msn Proficiency Levels

If you have ideas for more let me know!


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

Equipment Spend could be another, and rank gained (the rank on the roaster page, not ones individual level).


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> rank gained (the rank on the roaster page, not ones individual level).



You can change the placings on the roster page by using the drop down menus, so it'd be hard to figure that one out.

I'd still like to see a small 100-200MP bonus for completing all 3 daily challenges.


----------



## bdave (25 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You can change the placings on the roster page by using the drop down menus, so it'd be hard to figure that one out.
> 
> I'd still like to see a small 100-200MP bonus for completing all 3 daily challenges.



This is an excellent idea.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You can change the placings on the roster page by using the drop down menus, so it'd be hard to figure that one out.
> 
> I'd still like to see a small 100-200MP bonus for completing all 3 daily challenges.



It could go by the default (CE) or the challenge could specify which one, than again you would look for any reason to not include this.  ;D

Also, I agree with the bonus idea.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Wow, this game just gets more and more realistic all the time!!  I think failure rewards are only if you go the officer route though  ;D



lol

Here's real.

Member logged in and played today; awarded MSM


----------



## bdave (25 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Here's real.
> 
> Member logged in and played today; awarded MSM



What's MSM?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

Meritorious Service Medal


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (26 Oct 2010)

Well I see my idea for adding Equipment Spent Consumed got added, sweet.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (26 Oct 2010)

I see the Equipment Consumed challenge turning into large profits for Tim Hortons as we all go searching for int.


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2010)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> I see the Equipment Consumed challenge turning into large profits for Tim Hortons as we all go searching for int.



I'm thinking that there's a glitch in the equipment consumed challenge. As I used equipment earlier this morning, I did indeed receive the credits for it. Then I noticed that my "Equipment Consumed" Challenge bar was no longer rising as I fought missions.

Mike, I am attaching a word doc below with print screens of my observations. 1st is a print screen taken before my latest mission to show my bar level & it's a mission that I ensured I would have to purchase more equipment to undertake. 2nd is a print screen taken to show my successful completion of such. 3rd is a print screen of my history showing that I had to re-purchase the needed equipment as it was consumed during the mission ... you'll notice that there is no change to my bar level.

This has been occuring (for me anyway) for the past few missions as shown in the history. Or, once again, I am not grasping the concept of something and am right the fuck out of 'er.  :blotto:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Oct 2010)

Thanks vern... but the 2 missioned you showed don't consume equipment. You just needed to buy more to keep up with the proficiency level increase.

It's only ammo, POL, etc. that's consumed. You can tell because consumable equipment icons have a red background, and show up with blue text (5x or 2x or whatever) beside them.


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks vern... but the 2 missioned you showed don't consume equipment. You just needed to buy more to keep up with the proficiency level increase.
> 
> It's only ammo, POL, etc. that's consumed. You can tell because consumable equipment icons have a red background, and show up with blue text (5x or 2x or whatever) beside them.



Wow. Is that ever a polite way to say, "Vern, you're right the fuck out of 'er."

+300 for you.


----------



## crooks.a (26 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks vern... but the 2 missioned you showed don't consume equipment. You just needed to buy more to keep up with the proficiency level increase.
> 
> It's only ammo, POL, etc. that's consumed. You can tell because consumable equipment icons have a red background, and show up with blue text (5x or 2x or whatever) beside them.


Speaking of the mission icons...

Green background is not consumable
Red background is consumable
Red highlight is not enough
Blue highlight is enough/more than enough

Now, what does bold, and italicized mean?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (26 Oct 2010)

I believe _*Bold and Italicized*_ is for consumables, along with their respective colours.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Oct 2010)

Actually bold is for missing equipment and italics indicates consumables.

Now once we get it all sorted out, it'll be time to change it all around.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Dec 2010)

Everyone gets a free 269MP today, a little Christmas present I guess.  :christmas happy:


----------



## Stoker (25 Dec 2010)

I have been getting it every time I change or refresh the page. I reported it on the bug page.


----------



## shiska (25 Dec 2010)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I have been getting it every time I change or refresh the page. I reported it on the bug page.



Same here. Stopped playing when I realized what was going on. Would hate for the game to become unbalanced just because of a silly bug. Not to mention how unfair it would be to all the other players.


----------



## Stoker (25 Dec 2010)

I did when I found out too, I expect Mike to take back the points. I hope no one takes advantage.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Dec 2010)

Guess this is one way to sit back and let the CR build up. I was getting the daily challenge every time I did a Trg mission.


----------



## armyvern (25 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Guess this is one way to sit back and let the CR build up. I was getting the daily challenge every time I did a Trg mission.



I just posted mine over in the Problems & Bugs thread although it only seems to have occured for me when refreshing pages or changing tabs; I didn't get the undeserved bonus' when actually doing a mission (<--- it seems anyway, by the history).


----------



## Exarch (25 Dec 2010)

I've got about 4 page loads with the 0 Negative Morale bonus... gonna have to just let my CR fill up overnight (guess I can finally get those missed CR bonuses).


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Feb 2011)

Argh... I had been saving my +5 ATD incentive for the next time ATD came up as the daily challenge. Cashed it in today, and it doesn't seem to count toward the challenge. Was that by design? I will learn to read.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I should also say, right from the start, that bonuses from incentives don't count towards your goal. So if you need 100 Int and just cashed in an incentive that gives you that much or more, it won't help.
> 
> You need to earn it _the old fashioned way_.


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Feb 2011)

The irony is that the incentive was for attention to detail.   :facepalm:


----------



## kuchunwah (1 Mar 2011)

do the daily challenges get repeated after you completed them?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Mar 2011)

No, you can only complete it once. If you complete all 3, you get a 200 milpoint bonus.


----------



## kuchunwah (2 Mar 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> No, you can only complete it once. If you complete all 3, you get a 200 milpoint bonus.



sorry, i meant if I complete challenge x today, will the same challenge show up again on another day?


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Mar 2011)

I think some have been repeated, though the MP values weren't necessarily the same.


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Mar 2011)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Mar 2011)

Challenges are randomly selected each day. The type (E.G. earn Positive Morale) is chosen first, and for each type, there is a range for the target. Today's target is to earn 41 positive morale, which was selected from a range for the 'positive morale' challenge. The MilPoints awarded are on a scale, relative to the target... the higher the target, the higher the MilPoints reward.

Hopefully that makes sense...


----------

